# Illinois Hunt November 2008



## Tekken (May 7, 2008)

Okay guys let me revise this mess that I started .... This trip is for 16th- 20th of November 600 acres  
 it is self guided we are looking to keep this spot for years to come , we have already secured the last weekend before gun season!! the price for the land is 3600$$ this does not include tags.. we have hunted this for 3 years but we have had some guys leave due to $ issues ... we have got some pics from 06 of a buck that we killed that grossed 169 we are looking to have atleast 4
people in this group we need to put this together by the first week of June so we can apply for group license     

Thanks, please pm me for more


----------



## Big Kuntry (May 11, 2008)

Tekken said:


> I am looking to fill 4 spot on an Illinois bow hunt Nov. 14 - 21 2008.  The cost is $955.00 That includes out of state liscence.  Serious inquires only!!   This is a great oppurtunity.  PM me for more information.


Hey, pm me and lets talk more about that trip


----------



## jimmystriton (May 14, 2008)

cant bow hunt on the 21st it is opening day of the first gun season......also individuals have to apply for their permits to include bow.........they are non transferable......


----------



## davidhelmly (May 15, 2008)

jimmystriton said:


> cant bow hunt on the 21st it is opening day of the first gun season......also individuals have to apply for their permits to include bow.........they are non transferable......



They used to offer a guaranteed license through an outfitter but don't know if they still do. Their prices got a little out of hand so I moved across the river to Kentucky.


----------



## jharrell (May 15, 2008)

Pm Sent


----------



## Ozzie (May 17, 2008)

$955 .00 and it includes out of state lic fees !!!!

Like that's something to get excited about for a 6 day hunt?

I hunted Illinois for three or four years until they got so crazy with their out of state rates.  They had the same thing happen there that has happened here in GA with everybody blaming the Florida guys.  All the whiney Illinois hunters started complaining about the out of staters killing all the deer, etc at their DNR meetings, so they really jacked the out of state rates up.  Yeah, they got some big deer up there but I refuse to be raped to hunt there.  I'll stay home and spend my money here at home in Georgia instead.


----------



## jimmystriton (May 20, 2008)

it is not any of the farmers complaining. at least not where i am from. Most of them want us ti kill every deer there as the amount of crop damage is crazy......You could always join the army and get resident perks.......If GA would put more of a restriction on the herd then we would have better deer. GA will NEVER have the quality of the deer that IL does though. Go look at any WMA and look at what they call food plots vs. the food IL deer have......last time I checked fescue and weeds are not a high protien palatable diet designed for body waeights and antler mass as well.....


----------



## DeepweR (May 25, 2008)

People in Georgia plant  pine trees, where the people in Illinois plant corn and soybeans. I've never seen a deer eat a pine tree!


----------



## Plumcreekhunter (May 25, 2008)

I agree with deep'we R


----------



## Hunter Haven (May 25, 2008)

deep'we R said:


> People in Georgia plant  pine trees, where the people in Illinois plant corn and soybeans. I've never seen a deer eat a pine tree!


----------



## Tekken (May 28, 2008)

We have 2 more openings!! don't let this slip away pm me for more info !!!!


----------



## Tekken (Jun 10, 2008)

come on guys give this a try !!


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jun 11, 2008)

I would go but I am already going to Pike County on a rut hunt for five days last week of October.


----------



## Hintz (Jun 12, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Tekken (Jun 23, 2008)

bump


----------

